# tchan



## gallo24

Oi, gostaria saber o significado de "Segura o tcham
Amarra o tcham" e a musica do grupo Gera Samba

Muito Obrigado!!


----------



## Vanda

Nem nós sabemos com certeza, só sabemos que é algo imoral, pois as músicas do grupo são sempre de letras que insinuam (às vezes escancaram) motivos sexuais.


----------



## gallo24

Muito obrigado pela resposta vanda, e bom dia pra voce!!!


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Não tem tradução específica pra isso.


----------



## uchi.m

Deve ser o pênis


----------



## gallo24

Obrigado!!!!


----------



## Istriano

*Tchan/tchã *é uma palavra baiana, significa _encanto_ ou _charme _ou_ sensualidade._
Não é uma palavra obscena por mais que pareça.


----------



## willy2008

Hola Gallo 24, *ë o tchan *es el nombre del grupo, Gera Samba es el nombre del cd.


----------



## uchi.m

Istriano said:


> *Tchan/tchã *é uma palavra baiana, significa _encanto_ ou _charme _ou_ sensualidade._
> Não é uma palavra obscena por mais que pareça.


Desde quando você *segura* o charme ou *amarra *o charme? 

Segura o meu tchan-tchan-tchan-tchan-tchan


----------



## Istriano

uchi.m said:


> Desde quando você *segura* o charme ou *amarra *o charme?
> 
> Segura o meu tchan-tchan-tchan-tchan-tchan



Há quem segure:

http://twicsy.com/i/uXGRd


----------



## Istriano

Bom, voltando ao mundo de burocracia, de definições:

*tchã*



> [Voc. onom.]
> S. m. Bras.  Fam.
> 1.     Toque especial; apuro, requinte: _O cabeleireiro deu um tchã ao seu penteado.  _
> 2.     Charme, encanto pessoal:_ Ela tem muito tchã_


  (Aurélio)


> 1. Bras. Pop. Graça pessoal; CHARME: _Não era bonito, mas tinha um tchã._
> 2. Toque a mais de requinte, beleza, elegância etc.: _A pintura deu um tchã na casa._


 (Aulete)





> n substantivo masculino Regionalismo: Brasil. Uso: informal.
> 1    encanto pessoal, charme
> Ex.: _ele tem um t. irresistível_
> 2    toque de criatividade, de requinte, apuro
> Ex.: _é preciso dar um t. na decoração deste apartamento_


 (Houaiss)



> _sm_ (_voc onon_)_ bras fam_* 1* Toque especial; requinte.* 2* Charme, encanto pessoal, it.


(Michaëlis)


*
''Todo poeta tem um tchã*''


----------



## gallo24

Gracias por la info!!!!


----------



## Vanda

Sei, não, Istri, apesar do significado, duvido que na música do Tchã, eles estejam usando simplesmente como charme. Nenhuma música do Tchã quer dizer ''só o que as palavras significam".


----------



## Istriano

Mas tem uma música famosa ''um tchã no cabelo'', acho improvável que signifique ''um pênis no cabelo''. Se fosse funk carioca, até entenderia. 
Na época, todo mundo odiava o axé music, agora fiquem com o funk carioca e suas letras ''sensuais''.  Nos dias de hoje a capital da baixaria é a cidade maravilhosa.


----------

